# 2006 GTO: Late Model Performance Champion



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2006 Pontiac GTO is Your Late Model Performance Playoffs Champion - OnAllCylinders


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice article except where he says 'thrown' where he meant to say 'throne'........


----------

